# 2006 F450 6.0 Diesel 4x4...Rant or Rave?



## weasel11 (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw one for sale and is in nice shape. 110K miles and very clean. 10K aluminum bed on it and Dually.
I have 7.3's and love'm like most everyone else, but I remember when the 6.0 came out in 2003 a lot of issues came with them. 
Did Ford get it right by 2006? What issues do they have? What should it need at the current mileage and in the next 50K miles?

Thanks


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

A brief solution from a similar question......

High mileage or low mileage, either way right off the bat your gonna want to spend a couple of hundred dollars for a monitor/gauge set-up.

The link below will give you a basic idea what is gonna need to be checked for on the health of the motor.
http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-0-tech-files/173767-things-consider-about-owning-6-0l.html
Then depending on what you find out with the monitor/gauges, you might be spending more money on fixing the issues so you won't run into bigger expensive repair bills.

I would suggest buying a monitor like a ScangaugeII in order to atleast check the EOT/ECT delta BEFORE you buy the truck. Then you'll be able to check other potential trucks if need be.

Because depending on the year 6.0, there are other upgrades that should also be preformed to prevent costly repairs or being stranded on the side of the road.

Here is some more info.
http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-0-tech-files/58006-what-look-when-buying-used-6-0l.html
There are plenty of 6.0 owners who are running stock head bolts. You don't have to have head studs. Alot of the common issues can be prevented with proper maintenance and gauges/monitor.


----------



## weasel11 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Thanks for the help*

The 6.0 F450 is a 2006......with 110K. If the engine were going to be faulty would it have done it by this mileage? What is an "oasis" that I see in these threads?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Not necessarily...the headgasket problem comes from basically dirty coolant. The egr cooler becomes plugged and raises temps and pressure usually causing gasket failure. I have an 06 with 85k but i did the egr delete kit, coolant filter kit and oil bypass as soon as i took it home from the dealer. I would suggest a coolant filter kit, and an egr cooler delete kit on any 6.0... These can be had for around 350-400 bucks for both as well as a monitor such as an edge insight to keep an eye on temps. Im very happy with mine and drag it frequently with no issue but it has also had the common problems fixed since new.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Stick with the 7.3l


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ill say this by 2006 they did not so the aftermarket took care of it the one where I work 06 F350 6.0 ccsb. First engine was replaced at 15000 the second one has had more problems then I can recall. This truck has been babied mostly 16ft enclosed trailer mowing setup and 16ft dump for spring fall. The best thing I can say is see if you can find out if it has the upgraded studs. The ones from the factory stretch over time. This motor has also started to burn antifreeze not alot but has started this truck has 82000 miles on it


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Read up on the 6.0. I work for an ambulance company that has 6 of them. It's been one thing after another with them. Seems to hit at about 150k. The EGR, Injectors and Head bolts seem to be the major issues. They seem to have fixed the weak transmission problems. I love the 6.0, it's a drivers engine. It spoils up quickly, pulls strong and is quiet compared to the 7.3 diesel. I have drove all the Ford diesels. I bet at least 20k miles a year. I am back in a 7.3 it's like a tractor engine compared to the 6.0


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

stud it, delete the egr and keep up with your maintance on your 6.0l and it will take care of you.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have that exact year truck and have had no problems. I am aware they are out there but personally haven't encountered any. The 7.3 is obviously a better choice but are becoming harder to find with lower miles and good condition.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

albhb3;1341325 said:


> Ill say this by 2006 they did not so the aftermarket took care of it the one where I work 06 F350 6.0 ccsb. First engine was replaced at 15000 the second one has had more problems then I can recall.* This truck has been babied *mostly 16ft enclosed trailer mowing setup and 16ft dump for spring fall. The best thing I can say is see if you can find out if it has the upgraded studs. The ones from the factory stretch over time. This motor has also started to burn antifreeze not alot but has started this truck has 82000 miles on it


We have identified the problem. These engines (6.0l), in my opinion, aren't the 7.3L but what I have learned is if you consistently beat the crap out of them, they run strong for a long time. Regular maintenance is also VERY important, oil changes, fuel filters, air filters, ect, ect, ect...
If you get a 6.0, I would recommend to leave it bone stock, no programmers or anything to increase power output. We are getting 200k with minimal problems in the 8 6.0s we have in our fleet at work.


----------

